# Oquirrh Stansbury Elk Hunting



## Doogstar (May 9, 2008)

I am a beginning elk hunter who drew a tag for the Oquirrh Stansbury and would like to know what to expect regarding trophy potential, what the hunting is like etc.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This unit has one of the highest success rates in the state. 'Trophy' potential is dependent on what you deem a 'trophy'. There are 360+ bulls on this unit, but you'll have to work hard to locate/harvest one. I would suggest shooting a PM to Mack1950 for some advice on this unit. Congrats on your tag, and good luck!


----------



## FIRE (Jan 19, 2008)

I had this tag two years ago. I could share what i learned. PM sent.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

for those wishing to see a little velvet the bulls are in bloods fields every night nothing big but for those who have a tag if will kind of give you a idea of whats on the mountain like i said there is nothing big but there diffenatly all branch antlered bulls


----------



## birdman0388 (Dec 14, 2007)

Where is boolds field I would love to go take a peek.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

bloods are located in solders just before you get to the dry canyon solder canyon split. down below the houses in the lower fields they wont be there much longer as it greens up they will go back up onto the mountain wednesdays count there were over 30 there its down from the last couple of years i beleive the late hunt is starting to take its toll unfortunalty.


----------



## clcbanshee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have drawn out for an early elk hunt. Does anyone have any information about this unit they would be willing to share


----------

